# Movie Trivia Winner



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5038/6ac404ed982743e5b786bb4.png[/img]
The winner of the Mid-October 2012 *HTS Newsletter* Movie Trivia Question 1 contest is *fyzziks*! 

_Highlander_ is the correct answer and fyzziks was the random drawing winner from all correct entries.

After much hand-wringing and gnashing of teeth (just a slight exaggeration! ), fyzziks has chosen *Prometheus* to be the winning Blu-ray movie choice. It has now been shipped from Amazon. 

Congratulations and happy viewing!!!

Be sure to *subscribe* to the HTS Newsletter to be able to participate in the various giveaways we will have for those who subscribe.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congradulations fyzziks on the new BD. Really good choice, let us know how you like it!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats fyzziks! I started watching a bit of it tonight - amazing video content!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Congratulations fyzziks!!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrats! :T


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

There can only be one....winner that is!

Congrats!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

300


----------

